# I made polymer clay betta fish!



## PaintingPintos

The blue one is of Omlette, he was my model. It's actually so realistic when you see it that when I showed it to my sister she screamed because she thought I killed Omlette. The second one is a make-believe marble white, black, red, and blue veiltail betta that I just made up when I was bored. Both fish are made from polymer clay (Fimo and SculpeyI, II, and III) and baked in a toaster oven at 200 degrees set on medium. The marble fish is a little lumpy though because I made him too thin and he burned and got all lumpy. Thankfully I made him out of scrap clay and just painted over him! I've been "working" with clay for around 5 years. When I was 8 my mom found a giant bag of clay at a yard sale and bought it for me. Even earlier I played with reusable kid's clay. Polymer clay isn't very expensive, but Fimo is very hard to work with because it is so hard.


----------



## PaintingPintos

Here are the pics! Hope you enjoy.


----------



## tpocicat

Those are wonderful, I sure wish I was atristic. My daughter got all the artistry in the family.


----------



## PaintingPintos

tpocicat said:


> Those are wonderful, I sure wish I was atristic. My daughter got all the artistry in the family.


 Thank you  Making these is easy though! You just have to make shapes and make slits in the body so you can secure the fins on. Then paint it to your liking!


----------



## betta lover1507

wow that is nice,i actually thought that was omlette to when i saw the pic XD


----------



## PaintingPintos

betta lover1507 said:


> wow that is nice,i actually thought that was omlette to when i saw the pic XD


 Why thank you O.O Creepy enough, when I leave it next to his tank everybody freaks out when they walk by (lol >)


----------



## BettaMommy531rip

So realistic! You should post something in the classified add about how you can make these! I bet tons of people would like to have their bettas made into clay! I know I would, heck I would pay for this kind of thing! But just not right now, I'm saving up to start my betta sorority! Woo Hoo! All I have to do is sell some stuff on eBay (American Girl Doll stuff that just gathers dust in the corner) and I should have enough money to set up my sorority and some left over! My plan is to get the sorority set up, then upgrade Shimmer (my current betta) to a bigger tank, then If I have any left, put it in the bank!


----------



## Bambi

I agree with the above.
They're lovely and I'm sure many would enjoy having their betta's immortalized in clay for a small fee.

Do you think you could do a PK one of my Tux(my forum picture to the left)? xD


----------



## miish

Oh those are just so cute! You did them so well


----------



## betta lover1507

Bambi said:


> I agree with the above.
> They're lovely and I'm sure many would enjoy having their betta's immortalized in clay for a small fee.
> 
> Do you think you could do a PK one of my Tux(my forum picture to the left)? xD


1+


----------



## bettalover2033

Those are really nice! Are they like "actual sized" bettas? They look pretty accurate toward fins and such as well. From fins to the gill cover/operculum.


----------



## PaintingPintos

betta lover1507 said:


> 1+


 Aha, I'll see what I can do  I'm home sick today so I have plenty of time, and all I need to do is ask my parents if I can ship them out! The question is HOW... mailing addresses? PO boxes? We shall see. I MIIIGHT just post an ad between today and friday of next week. Maybe, maybe not. :thankyou:


----------



## Gamma

Oh you make clay Bettas also? I thought I was the only "Clayer" on the furoms. Although I don't post my work. Your a great sculpist! I hope we get to see you around here offten.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Wow those are pretty neat!


----------



## betta lover1507

imagine you could put them in the tank 0-o my fishies will be freaked out


----------



## bettalover2033

Thats a good point BettaLover507. Maybe you can make it in a glass feeling form where its like a paint that you put on it then put it in an ovej type of thing.

I did it in 3rd grade


----------



## betta lover1507

1+^
lol


----------



## Queen Zenobia

I wouldn't put polymer clay in the tank. My grandma is a polymer clay artist so I used her supplies and made an adobe house for my fish. When I stuck it in the water got _really_ murky and I had to change the water. But I don't have a filter so it might be different for you.

Queen Zeno


----------



## Gamma

*DON'T PUT POLYMER CLAY IN YOUR TANK*. Polymer clay is oil based and made with certain chemicals that could possibly harm/kill your fish. If this came across as mean then I'm sorry but you really have to be careful about what you put in the tank.


----------



## bettalover2033

@Gamma: What you said was not mean it is just a fact.

Anyway, I was talking about a different kind of clay that gets a glass feeling to it when you use a certain paint and put it in a really hot oven.

I'll upload a picture of the clay/glass Gargoyle I made in a few minutes or so.


----------



## Gamma

bettalover2033
Sorry I was abit confused. Thanks for explaining!  By the way I follow your wonderful story.


----------



## Olympia

These would look absolutely adorable attached to walls somehow <3


----------



## bettalover2033

@Gamma: I understand.

Sorry I havent written anything. The end of the Marking Period ends tomorrow and I have had midterms all week. So I have been really stressed these past two months dont worry it should done by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Gamma

Some times school is such a pain but completely worth it. I'm really looking forward to that update.


----------



## BeautifulBetta14

That scared me so much! I thought that you killed those fish at first sight!! I need to stop being so scared of everything!:lol:


----------

